# Hello all



## Hbh (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi I am a new member, in a 5 yr marriage and would love to get some insight from you great people


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome and ask away


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello, welcome!


----------

